# Computer lagging, freezing the last week or so



## debodun (Nov 1, 2020)

Sometimes it locks up for a minute or two, can't open anything, HD light comes on. Checked Task Manager and my browser shows high CPU usage (see attached screenshot). I have a desktop running Windows 7.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2020)

Assuming you rebooted. Have you tried anything else?  Run a virus scan or something?

Windows 7 is a risky proposition since Microsoft stopped supporting it.   

How old is your computer and what type is it?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

Why didn't you update to windows 10?


----------



## kburra (Nov 1, 2020)

You have 7 Firefox instances running, highlight each, one at a time, and click "End task" bottom right.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 2, 2020)

Reboot.


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> How old is your computer and what type is it?



I bought it as a refurb from a computer fixit shop in 2012. They probably installed the OS with a blanket license, so likely the case doesn't go with the updated software. I have an inquiry in at GeeksToGo web site. Awaiting advice there.


----------

